# Flash S2



## sonamor (Nov 23, 2013)

Have just bought S2 from Highbridge. 2010 with 4000 miles.

Was going to pick it up today but DVLA are yet to issue UK Reg.

Are there any points I need to look out for on this model or any tips from other owners.

First ever motorhome and will be for the two of us and the dog.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Ian

We have a Chausson Flash S2 and love it! We bought it new in October 2010. It is our second MH, and although not from Highbridge, they do now look after it for the habitation servicing. And before the original standard 2-year warranty expired, they did one or two minor fixes under the guarantee.

We've now got just over 18,000 miles on the clock, having been around France five times, and also around the Outer Hebrides too. Plus plenty of other places in between. Our last trip to Provence took us through Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany and Switzerland en route.

We think the design and layout of the S2 is amazing and don't understand why Chausson dropped the model after a couple of seasons. The feeling of spaciousness and the huge bathroom is remarkable for a sub-6m van.

I'd quite like a new van with the same or very similar layout, but with an automatic gearbox, but they are just not available.

Intially, we found the mattress on the bed a bit firm, so now have a 2" memory foam topper (cut down to fit just the main mattress) - it's made a huge difference. I know one or two folk who have had their original mattress filling replaced to make it more comfortable. My advice - see how you get on and take it from there.

The other thing we had to get fixed was the bathroom door - the sliding action used to jam on a regular basis - Highbridge had to have 2 goes to sort it out, but it's been absolutely fine for a couple of years now.

And that's about it. We haven't added any extra fittings to the van - which I suspect is quite unusual - but we carry plenty of kit on board - the weight capacity is excellent. 

Hope you have a great time with your van!! 4,000 miles is certainly a good low mileage. And no doubt it's got cab A/C and cruise control - both 'a must' in our book.

Just shout if there's any info you want.

Cheers, Mike


----------



## sonamor (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info Mike, excellent.
We did a lot of research online after deciding to give motorhoming a go. With a few necessities on the list of fixed bed, air conditioning and decent washroom and somewhere for the dog to travel the S2 stood out from the rest. Like you im surprised they no longer make them or no one has copied the design. I think the one we have bought was the only one for sale in the country, or on google at least.
Got insurance from Directline for £214 ,bargain.

Thanks again

Ian


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Insurance at £214 is a good price. I think my last renewal with Comfort was about £320, but that includes Europe-wide; and UK and international breakdown cover too. Thankfully, not need to call on the insurance or breakdown to date...

Cheers, Mike


----------



## sonamor (Nov 23, 2013)

Mike, whats your opinion on the bike rack mounting points on the back. We don't need the rack but do you think the mounting area is strong enough to take a spare wheel. I am a self employed welder fabricator working in aluminium and stainless and im sure I can come up with a spare wheel carrier to fix on these points.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I couldn't say with absolute certainty, but I should have thought it would be OK. And yes, I admit it is an annoying shortcoming - as is the case with many modern motorhomes these days - no spare wheel!!

We've just crossed our fingers and hoped for the best so far, but it is a real concern. And the design of the van prevents a spare going underneath as an after-fit. In fact, I think the design is unusual in having two waste-water holding tanks - one for the kitchen sink and one at the rear for the bathroom. It's the one at the back that gets in the way of fitting a spare underneath.

If you want to be sure, probably the best thing to do would be to drop an email to Chausson and ask them what weight can safely be hung on the mountings? I was in touch with them soon after we got our van concerning some querie or other and I received a reasonably prompt and helpful reply. The email address my reply came from in October '10 was: [email protected] and the person who responded was: Gilles Arnaud, Service Relation Clientele. Alternatively, there is probably a contact form on the company website that could be used.

I'd be interested to hear how you get on if you fit a spare on the back, because a few people have suggested it to me.

Cheers, Mike


----------

